# My new betta



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

I got this little guy yesterday and he's been really shy so far but he's starting to come out of his shell. He was really curious about the camera so I decided to take a couple of pictures. This was the only one that turned out ok. I'm not a very good photographer and this is an old camera so sorry for the not so great quality.


----------



## I wild Guppy Breeder 213 (May 22, 2010)

kewl i hv 8 siamese and 10 fry they are just fasinating


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

he iss shy.wonder if he'll flair up in a day or 2 =) congrats on the new addition


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow- he has some very pretty colorations! Nice betta!


----------



## I wild Guppy Breeder 213 (May 22, 2010)

do you guys know how long it takes for fighter fry to start showing aggression against one another


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks really beautiful! Is he gray and peach? Very interesting color combination!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome boy, congrats! I love grey bettas. I'm sure he'll come around soon.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

he's my favorite color!


----------



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

He isn't gray, he's dark blue that fades to white. It's a really bad picture. I desperately need a new camera.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

love to see him flare.how is he?? still shy or more lively ? i got a new betta today.. a plakat full white with red trimmings..couldn't resist the urge not to get him hehehe


----------



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> love to see him flare.how is he?? still shy or more lively ? i got a new betta today.. a plakat full white with red trimmings..couldn't resist the urge not to get him hehehe



He's becoming a little more lively but whenever I try to take a picture of him with his fins more spread out he gets all shy again. He doesn't hide whenever I walk into the room, though, so that's an improvement.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well i guess yours is a little more shy then the rest.did you give him exercise? the mirror thing =)


----------



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried doing the mirror thing again. He swam up to the reflection, flashed his fins once, and then swam off to the other end of the tank where I was standing and he wouldn't go back to the other side where the "mean fish" was. He's a total wuss, that's for sure.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol maybe you should get a second one just to get him to toughen up a little.


----------



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

So I've had him for a few days now and now that he's settle and gotten used to everything he's become more protective of his tank. Now when I put the mirror on the side of the tank he swims up to it and postures like crazy. Got a photo of it today, but it's not that great. I desperately need a new camera.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow you finally got him to flare =)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He's so pretty! i luv the yelllow-ish color!


----------



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

Got another photo of him flaring today. You can see the reflection at the far end of the tank. He isn't too sure what to think of the new live plants I added this afternoon. After his favorite plastic plant was taken out of the tank to make room for the live he sulked behind the filter for a while. 


Any ideas on how to slow the current created by the filter? After I took out the mess bag of carbon the water flow speed increased and he's having a hard time swimming around freely and his blood worms were swept to the far right corner of the tank and he's having trouble getting to them. I'm thinking using an empty mess bag might slow it down, would this work? I have a canister filter for a 3 gallon tank (Tetra Whisper 3i) that I have no use for, would this create a strong enough water flow in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

not sure how to control the water flow. but looks like your boy is looking way better then the first day you got him =)


----------



## Salix (Apr 4, 2010)

He's definitely doing better. He has a very spunky personality, though he can still be pretty shy. He flares up whenever he sees his nemesis: the mirror's reflection, the soft bristled blue tooth brush I use to clean algae off the side of the glass, and me whenever I wear a blue shirt.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol he takes you as a sparing mate lol he must hate blue


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovely little guy. I made a baffle out of an empty water bottle. The instructions are in a sticky thread called step-by-step filter baffle in the habitats & accessories topic. It really works! Totally easy too.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

whats the baffle for???


----------

